# Ec70 Sl



## sacstateroad (Jun 2, 2006)

i just ordered EC70 SL wheels and want to know if my sram PG 1070 cassette will fit the shimano hub or if I need to get another hub. Thanks for the info.


----------



## timaplin (Jan 16, 2009)

your SRAM cassette will go on without issue. although i am using a spacer on my set with that cassette...


----------

